
Show HN: Scenery – a terraform plan output prettifier - dmlittle
https://github.com/dmlittle/scenery
======
rderewianko
What's the difference between this and landscape?
[https://github.com/coinbase/terraform-
landscape](https://github.com/coinbase/terraform-landscape)

~~~
dmlittle
I'm the author of this tool and it was actually inspired by landscape. There
really isn't a difference (yet) but I personally wanted something that didn't
depend on my ruby environment and I could easily run anywhere. If you don't
have a ruby environment, landscape suggests running it through docker and I
don't see that as a good solution for a tool.

Long term (coming relatively soon) I'm adding the ability to parse terraform
plan files (tfplan) and display the diff from that. This is something that
landscape doesn't support and it would be much harder to add given that the
tool is written in Ruby. Since this is built in Go, I can leverage terraform
packages to add this feature (similar to tfjson[1])

[1] [https://github.com/palantir/tfjson](https://github.com/palantir/tfjson)

